# Gps



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I recently lost my gps while hunting but I didn't notice until I got home and when I went back up there to find it well I couldn't! I need to buy a new one so I don't get myself lost! I had the garmin 64st but it hurts the wallet a little too much to buy it again. Does anybody have a gps they like that would be 200 and under?


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't use a dedicated GPS any more. 

I use the GPS on my phone (Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge,) in combination with the backcountry navigator app. 

It works amazingly well. I can pre-download maps for any area I am going into, so I don't need cell coverage to use it. 

The screen on my phone is better than the screen on any GPS I've seen. I don't have to carry a GPS.

Seriously, don't bother with a GPS. Just use your phone.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I use a Suunto Ambit3 Peak. GPS watch with as accurate as it gets Altimeter (barometric pressure and/GPS based), barometer and compass. I like it in combo with my maps for knowing my UTM (out west I can often guess to within 25 meters without though) but also it has "apps" that allow me to track distance hiked, average speed, etc. 

Not sure I would ever buy a traditional GPE unit again though I have considered one of the Delorme InReach's for emergencies and texting wife from the field since I run solo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MountainRambler said:


> You can't change battery on mobile phone


iPhone user I guess?

Us android people can swap our batteries in only a few seconds. I pack a spare battery if I know I'm going to run the phone dead during a day. My Samsung S5 battery is about 1.5" by 3" by maybe 3/16" thick. Easily fits in any spare pocket.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I really like the Garmin Rino series, as they have a integrated 2-way radio. GPS coordinates can be sent over the radio to others in your hunting group. Really helpful when you have an animal down and need some quick help during hot weather. You are looking at more than $200 though.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 5, 2016)

You can't change battery in new Samsung S6 and S7, only in S5. I think you can switch battery in new top model of LGs phone. Depends on how you'll use it and how dependent you'll have to be on it. For my Mountain Hunts then I wouldn't trust my phone (even if they say it's waterproof ect) and go for a dedicated GPS. Also always pack compass and map of the area if you have. I've had fog a few times and then I'm just following the GPS


----------



## RonHardy (Oct 26, 2016)

For under 200, consider buying one of these GPS smartwatches Gear S2, LG Urbane or moto 360.

Watches are far more useful than standalone GPS device.


----------

